#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] 兩部獸漫畫～～～

## 卡斯特

各位安安～這裡是卡斯特～

雖然這次也是在毛毛作品賞析發文，不過不是詳細介紹，而是推薦
(因為資料不足，但希望大家去看……

內容就大家自己去看吧！


第一部【キグルマー】(不確定中文翻譯

第一話封面


大意：一部獸裝漫畫，故事主角小空從小就想變成獸，但礙於現實只能以獸裝實現，儘管如此主角還是努力做了獸裝，內容大概以主角與其他獸迷的互動～

連載狀態：尚未完結

連結：http://alice-books.com/item/show/711-1
((對不起我是在FB看到別人的翻譯的，所以這個連結應該是購買書本的連結(應該？)，至於全文我不知道要去哪裡找，真的很抱歉@@



第二部【飼主獸人和寵物女子高中生】


大意：高中少女突然來到獸人世界並且被犬(狼?)獸人Zinovy當成寵物飼養，作者把人和獸的身分調換加入故事裡，故事裡的少女聽不懂獸人的話，獸人們也聽不懂人(寵物)的話，故事中甚至還有人類同人展，相當有趣

連載狀態：尚未完結

連結：http://www.dm5.com/manhua-sizhushour...ngsheng/?app=1



兩個比起來各位應該對後者比較有興趣吧？(我也是www

大概就這樣～
抱歉這次比較潦草，感謝各位觀看～

----------


## 火狼

幫忙補充一下
本狼覺得第一本蠻有趣的
以下是漢化版
是說翻譯的書名叫"瓦的狼服裝"
第一集 ： http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4007993115
第二集 ： http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3812873177
第三集 ： http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3857192411

----------


## 卡斯特

居然找到了+A+++++
自從上次看過後就再也找不到了@@

謝謝火狼的分享～

----------


## hosun

感謝分享，【飼主獸人和寵物女子高中生】很好看。
獸人，女孩也很可愛。

還好，她的人主是好孩子。
如果是惡人，那就糟糕了。

----------


## 卡斯特

抱歉那麼久才回覆XP 
【飼主獸人和寵物女子高中生】看完根本就是從頭被萌到尾/w\(???

到目前出來的獸人都是好人，真是太好了～


題外話
感覺大家比較喜歡漫畫勝過小說？
那下次我多分享些小說好了～

----------


## xuan1991

人物都好可愛哦^^
.....................真的很好看唷 :wuffer_laugh: 
3q

----------

